# Official Product Launch - Canfield Brothers DJ



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

We are proud to officially release our long awaited Canfield Brothers DJ. This project started three years ago when we built a custom dual slalom frame for Mitch Ropelato. We were so stoked on the outcome of the "Ropelato" frame that we created a DJ bike for Chris to ride during his I-Street dirt jump sessions. Chris's primary goals were to create a bike that was super nimble, easy to pump and had a consistent feel when popping off steep lips. He also wanted the frame to have a super clean look, utilizing a hidden integrated seatpost and the effective Taperlock Dropout System. After two years of overwhelming responses from Chris and our friends that rode the prototype, we knew we needed to bring the DJ into our line.

$500 Retail - U.S. Pricing

*Features:*
· Heat Treated 4130 Chromoly
· ED Treated for Superior Anti-Corrosion Resistance
· Taperlock Dropouts*
· Super Low Standover Height
· Hydroformed Steel 15" Chainstays
· Integrated Headset and Hidden Seatpost Clamp
· 73mm Euro BB
· Disc Mounts
· Single Speed
· Colors - Matte Black, Gloss White and Canfield Sparkle Blue
· Canfield Skull Headtube Badge, Multi-Colored Sticker Kit Included
· Short - 4.75 lbs/Long - 4.85 lbs, (includes seatpost clamp)

*Tapered axle channel dropouts with correlating washers that slide in the channel to ensure the axle locks in place. This system eliminates the need for a chain tug or similar device.

*Geo - Short:*
· Top Tube Length - 560mm/22.05" actual
· Chainstay Length - 381mm/15" with 5.1mm of adjustments
· Bottom Bracket Height - 315mm /12.4"
· Head Angle - 69.5º, based on Fox 831 with a 480mm axle to crown height
· Seat Tube Angle - 72º
· Seat Post Diameter - 27.2"
· Wheel Base - 1022mm/40.24"

*Geo - Long:*
· Top Tube Length - 585mm/23.03" actual
· Chainstay Length - 381mm/15" with 5.1mm of adjustments
· Bottom Bracket Height - 315mm /12.4"
· Head Angle - 69.5º, based on a Fox 831 with a 480mm axle to crown height
· Seat Tube Angle - 72º
· Seat Post Diameter - 27.2"
· Wheel Base - 1050mm/41.34"

For more information, images and ordering details, please check our website:
Canfield Brothers DJ


----------



## action fab (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm very interested! 

What size fork is this designed to use?
What's the expected delivery time?
can you upload a diagram showing more detailed specs?


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

action fab said:


> I'm very interested!
> 
> What size fork is this designed to use?
> What's the expected delivery time?
> can you upload a diagram showing more detailed specs?


Action Fab - We designed the frame around a fork with a 480mm a to c height, (Fox 831). We have a few in stock now and the rest are on their way from the factory. As far as Illustrated Geo Charts, I don't have them yet, but as soon as I do they will be on the site - Canfield Brothers DJ


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

We just received our full DJ shipment yesterday and they are ready to ship!!!


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for this great new ride!

I'm interested also, need a new dirt jumper, looking to go "long" over 6 feet tall


----------

